# Fréquences non supportées par l'écran



## patcorinne2000 (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous. 
Je possède un POWERMAC G4 800Mhz avec Tiger 4.11.

Mon problème est le suivant :
- J'ai voulu changer la définition de mon écran mais je me suis trompé. Depuis, mon écran m'affiche "FREQUENCES NON SUPPORTEES".

Si je demarre écran connecté et allumé, il m'affiche ce message à partir du moment ou la barre bleue commence à se charger.

Je possède un KVM pour passer clavier/souris/écran du PC au MAC et inversement.
Si je positionne le KVM en position PC et que je démarre le MAC, j'attends que le Disque dur ne grignotte plus (cela veut dire que Tiger est chargé), je bascule le KVM en position MAC, l'affichage est OK.

Avant de faire la manip de changement de définition, tout marchait impecable.

Voici ce que j'ai fait pour essayer de résoudre mon problème :

- dossier Maison/Bibliothèque/Preferences/ByHost, mise à la corbeille du fichier qui commence par com.apple.windowserver

- dossier Maison/Bibliothèque/Preferences : mise à la corbeille du fichier com.apple.windowserver.plist

- Réparation des autorisations disque

- Suppression des Caches dans Maison/Bibliothèque/Caches

- Suppression des Caches dans DisqueDur/Bibliothèque/Caches.

Voilà, rien n'y fait.

Dans les Préférences systèmes, on m'indique seulement que mon écran est un écran VGA.

Merci pour votre future aide qui pourra m'être bien utile.

A+

Patrice


----------



## patcorinne2000 (8 Janvier 2008)

Personne n'a une petite idée ?

Merci


----------



## mjpolo (8 Janvier 2008)

As-tu essayé de zapper la PRAM au démarrage? il faut maintenir les touches pomme+alt+P+R et attendre 3 gongs voire plus


----------



## patcorinne2000 (9 Janvier 2008)

Oui en effet, j'ai oublié de l'indiqué mais ça aussi, j'ai fait.

J'ai oublié de vous indiquer mon écran : IIYAMA AS4314UT


----------



## mjpolo (9 Janvier 2008)

Il faudrait virer du dossier Préférences de ta maison les fichiers concernant le moniteur..mais j'ai pas trouvé ça 
: essaye p'tet' de retirer celui-ci com.apple.systempreferences.plist et celui-là: com.apple.finder.plist sinon tu réinstalles le système en choisissant l'option Archiver et installer: tu risque rien et en principe le pb devrait disparaître.


----------



## wip (9 Janvier 2008)

patcorinne2000 a dit:


> Si je positionne le KVM en position PC et que je démarre le MAC, j'attends que le Disque dur ne grignotte plus (cela veut dire que Tiger est chargé), je bascule le KVM en position MAC, l'affichage est OK.


Et à partir de là, tu as essayé d'aller dans les pref moniteur et de faire des changements ?


----------



## patcorinne2000 (10 Janvier 2008)

Ca y est j'ai trouvé :

Effacer le fichier WINDOWSSERVER dans ma maison/bibliotheque/preferences/byHost
Effacer le fichier WINDOWSSERVER dans DD/bibliotheque/preferences,

LES DEUX EN MÊME TEMPS

En fait j'avais dû faire l'un et après l'autre, donc le premier fichier supprimé s'est recréer corrompu par celui qui devait rester, puis redemarrage et suppression du deuxième qui se retrouva une nouvelle fois corrompu par le premier, enfin j'ai du mal à expliquer mon raisonnement.

Merci pour vos réponses.

Patrice


----------

